# The Opticians Advice



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

A young lad goes to the opticians as his eyesight has been failing him.

The optician takes one look at him and says 'you must stop masturbating'

'Why? Is it making me go blind?' Says the lad.

'No. It's upsetting everyone else in the waiting room.'


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Next time a youg lad comes in to see me .................. how am I gonna keep a straight face?!  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Next time a young lad comes over me .................. how am I gonna keep a straight face?!  :lol:
> 
> Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


I sense a certain amount of manipulation there :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TSCN said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Want to book an appointment?  :-*

Hev x


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Hev said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


Depends how much manipulation I'm gonna get..... :twisted:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TSCN said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > TSCN said:
> ...


I suppose you have to consider if there are any offers going ........ buy one, get one free ........ upgrade ..... oh and of course if you are considering contact lenses, insertion and removal technique! :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

I'm mostly considering insertion and removal technique. Can I make a block booking?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Of course ......... have you trialled before?

Hev x


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Hev said:


> Of course ......... have you trialled before?
> 
> Hev x


Oh yes, i'm sure I could teach you a thing or to....

.... we seem to have drifted........

:roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TSCN said:


> Oh yes, i'm sure I could teach you a thing or to....
> 
> .... we seem to have drifted........
> 
> :roll:


are we still talking about the same thing? ..........  

Hev x


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Hev said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes, i'm sure I could teach you a thing or to....
> ...


I think we both know what we're talking about.....


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TSCN said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > TSCN said:
> ...


Insertion and removal of contact lenses of course :roll:

Hev x


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

of course......nothing else.....especially not in private....


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:lol: :wink:

Hev x


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Hev said:


> :lol: :wink:
> 
> Hev x


You know what i'm talking about


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TSCN said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :wink:
> ...


You're talking pants now!

Hev x :-*


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Hev said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


You started it


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TSCN said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > TSCN said:
> ...


Not me ....... it was you! Something about coffee :roll:

Hev x


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Hev said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


But that was nothing to do with the forum..........

And you started the pants thing....


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TSCN said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > TSCN said:
> ...


 

Hev x


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Hev said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


You cheeky thing


----------

